# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Adiós a los desfasados y costosos cilindros!

## jmunaylla

Bins para exportación a granel de aceites, pulpas, concentrados, pastas, etc. *Realiza tus exportaciones a un menor costo! Mas económicos que los cilindros! Envía dos TM mas por contenedor!*Temas similares: Adiós al maíz transgénico

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bins para exportación a granel de aceites, pulpas, concentrados, pastas, etc. *Realiza tus exportaciones a un menor costo! Mas económicos que los cilindros! Envía dos TM mas por contenedor!*

 Estimado(s): Es importante fijarse en qué foro están ubicando sus temas. En este caso, jmunaylla está anunciando la venta de sus Bins en el foro "Sobre el funcionamiento del foro", cuando existe uno adecuado para el caso que es el foro de "Envases y Embalajes", que está dentro de la sección de Clasificados/Compra y Venta/Proveedores. 
Yo voy a ubicar el tema en el foro correspondiente, pero es importante que ubiquen bien sus temas para que la infomación guarde cierto orden y así sea más fácil de que los intersados la ubiquen. 
Por otra parte, te recomiendo adjuntar fotos de los bins que ofreces para que generes más interés... Puedes hacerlo editando tu mensaje, o simplemente volviendo a responder tu propio tema, para que tengas la opción de adjuntar imágenes. 
Saludos y suerte con las ventas...

----------


## jmunaylla

Ok, gracias por los tips. Me puedes enviar información de los costos para colocar alguna publicidad en la página?.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Ok, gracias por los tips. Me puedes enviar información de los costos para colocar alguna publicidad en la página?.

 Claro que sí... Te dejo el enlace para que revises las distintas opciones:  https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....n-AgroFórum.pe 
Y si me dejas recomendarte, considero que la opción de auspicio anual es la que al final sale más barata por los beneficios que incluye. Cualquier duda o información que necesites, estoy a tus servicios. 
Saludos

----------


## jmunaylla

Buenos días. Son varias las ventajas comparado con los cilindros. Tomar en cuenta que este envase tiene la capacidad de 5 cilindros (1000 lts.).
1. El precio. El costo de este envase está alrededor de 100 dólares, mientras que el costo de 5 cilindros es 175 dólares.
2. En un contenedor de 20" se puede cargar hasta 25% mas producto neto. Con cilindros se carga 16 TM y con los OCTO1000 se carga entre 18 y 20 TM, reduciendo el costo del flete por tonelada.
3. Los envases vacios vienen plegados, ahorrando costos de transporte y almacenamiento de los envases vacíos. 
Estas son las mas resaltantes desde el punto de vista económico; los envases se usan para exportar aceite de pescado, de oliva, pulpas, pasta de tomate, pasta de ají, pinturas, pegamentos, algunos qímicos, etc. Los envases tambien son reciclables y biodegradables. Si tiene alguna consulta adicional, con gusto lo ayudaré

----------


## JULITO

Amigo por favor adjuta algunas fotitos de tu producto , ya que seria interesante y magnifico conocerlo. y si tuvieras algun nro de contacto o un correo. 
Saludos cordilaes

----------

